# Cohiba Siglo II



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I recently tried one of the new Siglo II tubos and was really impressed - those things are REALLY good. They seem to be the same size as the regular ones, but are they the same blend? Or are they made specifically for the tubes?
Can anyone that's had the tubos and a very recent regular production one tell me how they compared?
Thanks!


----------



## Shammy (Feb 17, 2007)

Can you give a little bit more detail? There is a large party friday and I contemplated purchasing one, but they're $15 each. No idea if I want to dish it out unless its really good.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

They are the same blend, just in a tube. Personally I've had Siglo I's and II's, and the II's are by far the best cigars I have ever smoked. They are the perfect ring-gauge and flavor for me... I just love it! The price is just a bit high, but I love it.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Shammy said:


> Can you give a little bit more detail? There is a large party friday and I contemplated purchasing one, but they're $15 each. No idea if I want to dish it out unless its really good.


Well if you're in Canada, aren't all cigars stupidly expensive? 

Since it seems the blend is the same, maybe getting the non-tubo one could save you a couple bucks.

It was really, really, really good... I don't know your likes and dislikes... the only way to know for sure for yourself would be to try one! :ss


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, I'd like to try one of these myself.


----------



## Shammy (Feb 17, 2007)

trogdor said:


> Well if you're in Canada, aren't all cigars stupidly expensive?
> 
> Since it seems the blend is the same, maybe getting the non-tubo one could save you a couple bucks.
> 
> It was really, really, really good... I don't know your likes and dislikes... the only way to know for sure for yourself would be to try one! :ss


Actualy there are some cigars up at the local (and only) Cigar shop that arn't that bad. But the Cohiba's are a good DING to the wallet. I'll check it out in the near future, for sure :cb


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Shammy said:


> Can you give a little bit more detail? There is a large party friday and I contemplated purchasing one, but they're $15 each. No idea if I want to dish it out unless its really good.


Crap, I spent $30 on the one I bought in Canada. Last time I'll EVER do that.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

These cigars can be readily had for $10 in tubes. I smoked one and bought a bunch. They don't taste that great now but they will. My thinking is they'll be worth the price of admission...as long as the tags not too much more that.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Should have the same blend. Tried both and for me, they taste the same. The presentation of the tubos gives you an illusion. It looks so good that the mind automatically thinks they're much better.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> They are the same blend, just in a tube. Personally I've had Siglo I's and II's, and the II's are by far the best cigars I have ever smoked. They are the perfect ring-gauge and flavor for me... I just love it! The price is just a bit high, but I love it.


are you sure there the same blend?? I was told something different, that in fact there is a difference.. I mean why would someone pay that much more for a tube?? I have a couple of each in the my humi (presents) Ill have to give it try


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

trogdor said:


> I recently tried one of the new Siglo II tubos and was really impressed - those things are REALLY good. They seem to be the same size as the regular ones, but are they the same blend? Or are they made specifically for the tubes?
> Can anyone that's had the tubos and a very recent regular production one tell me how they compared?
> Thanks!


Buying a siglo in tube is pricey, but they're so pretty. Buy a siglo vi tube and reuse it as a storing device for siglo ii for a one day humi. The blends are the same.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Same cigar, same blend. Not sure why some 06 cigars are smoking pretty good young. I've had one and agree it was pretty good. I usually find fresh Cohibas unsmokable.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

According to my vendor, there is a small difference in size between the tube and the non-tube:

Sig II 42 X 4.80in
Sig II w/Tube 43 X 5.03in

Still, that's a pretty hefty price difference between the two, so I would go with the non-tube. Just my :2 


T


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Big T said:


> According to my vendor, there is a small difference in size between the tube and the non-tube:
> 
> Sig II 42 X 4.80in
> Sig II w/Tube 43 X 5.03in
> ...


The second spec must be the dimensions of the tube, not the cigar inside it. No way the tubed version is nearly a 1/4" longer than the non-tubed version.

BTW, just out of interest, did you get that the right way round? I noticed one vendor lists the tubo as 43 x 4.8" and the non-tubo as 42 x 5.03". Doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Big T said:


> According to my vendor, there is a small difference in size between the tube and the non-tube:
> 
> Sig II 42 X 4.80in
> Sig II w/Tube 43 X 5.03in
> ...


It should be about 5 1/8 by 42 for the tube and non-tube.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

havana_lover said:


> are you sure there the same blend?? I was told something different, that in fact there is a difference.. I mean why would someone pay that much more for a tube?? I have a couple of each in the my humi (presents) Ill have to give it try


Someone present at the factory while these were being rolled, was told that the initial charge on these was specially selected tabacco, but same blend.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

raisin said:


> Someone present at the factory while these were being rolled, was told that the initial charge on these was specially selected tabacco, but same blend.


 That is correct. They generally try to select the best tobacco for new cigars or new presentations, but same blend.

There is no difference in cigar size for tubos or non-tubos, either a typo or they are talking about the size of the tube.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

So has anyone else tried both?....I'm interested in this thread also....

I think only one person above tried both.......


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

JPH said:


> So has anyone else tried both?....I'm interested in this thread also....
> 
> I think only one person above tried both.......


Yes, and the tubos tasted better. Neither taste as good as my 1995's though.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Yes, and the tubos tasted better. Neither taste as good as my 1995's though.


You bastage!!!
That is all I needed.
Been pondering these pups.
Looks like the next one coming.
I hate this place!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Fredster said:


> There is no difference in cigar size for tubos or non-tubos, either a typo or they are talking about the size of the tube.


That is correct. I opened a tubo and compared to my 95's r ), and they are the same size. The tubo, though, is REALLY round.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I know Da Klugs has been smoking the heck out of these, so I think they would have to be real good for him to be smoking fresh sticks.
I did have one but ended up giving it away. It had the most chocolate smell of any Habano that I have every smelled.

I have a '97 and an '06 (non tubo). I think I will pick up some tubos for comparison purposes


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> I know Da Klugs has been smoking the heck out of these, so I think they would have to be real good for him to be smoking fresh sticks.
> I did have one but ended up giving it away. It had the most chocolate smell of any Habano that I have every smelled.
> 
> I have a '97 and an '06 (non tubo). I think I will pick up some tubos for comparison purposes


Yeah Dave has talked about these many times, even brought back an old thread to mention these. Needless to say that I was paying attention and bought a couple 15'ers on his posts alone. When a guy with his selection is smoking these as his go to smoke you know there's something to them. Yes they are a great smoke, and all this talk is making want to fire one up.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

I think a many of the perceived differences between tubos and non-tubos cigars comes not from any inherent blend/size/etc difference but from the aging potential. On the whole, in the long-run, cigars aged in tubos age better than those not aged in tubos (not totally certain why but i believe the restricted air and cedar sheets play a part) and therefore you may find some people saying their tubos cigars tasted better, which may lead to the misconceptions about different make-up. Its the same argument between dress-boxes and Cabs, same cigars different container, different long-term results.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Baric said:


> I think a many of the perceived differences between tubos and non-tubos cigars comes not from any inherent blend/size/etc difference but from the aging potential. On the whole, in the long-run, cigars aged in tubos age better than those not aged in tubos (not totally certain why but i believe the restricted air and cedar sheets play a part) and therefore you may find some people saying their tubos cigars tasted better, which may lead to the misconceptions about different make-up. Its the same argument between dress-boxes and Cabs, same cigars different container, different long-term results.


Yes, tubos age 100% better. In this case though, it has nothing to do with aging since we are talking about comparing 06 Sig 11 tubos and 06 Sig11 non-tubos. I'm not talking about aging potential, this cigar tastes better now. I'm not the only one to think this. It definately has a different make-up. In other words when the Cubans roll out a new cigar, or in this case a new packaging, they use the best tobacco (sometimes aged) they can find to create a buzz. Initial release= excellent cigars. Not a different blend, but just the best raw materials.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice!


----------

